# I just knew.....



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

7dp5dt and started bleeding last night (y/day was day 7) and today full flow period. 

I have never got past day 7, and my last cycle in april it was almost exactly the same - really bad trension headache , then next evening -wham! she arrives!

not sure how i'm feeling, i know some women do bleed, but this is a full flow period.  cant see the point in carrying on with the progestrone support, i did last time and it didn't change anything.

i will call the clinic after OTD (sat) this time i want a proper follow up - they didn't offer last time as said i didn't need it (!!?) but i do this time - closure maybe?

hubby wants to call it a day now - but i'm not sure.  if we still get one more go on the nhs, then i will take it, just need to get my head around this now and move on with stuff.

to all of you on this mad, mad journey - i pray and hope yours is a success.

sxx


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Sammij, I didn't want to read and run without saying something.  I keep reading about bleeding and then still getting teh BFP, i'm praying that's the case for you.  I would continue with the progesterone until you've tested and spoken to your clinic.

My fingers are crossed for you
Claire

xx


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi sammij,
im sorry that your having a difficult time  

i feel the same as doddyclaire, i think you should stay on the progesterone i bleed after my transfer and i got a BFP
so theres still a chance that you could be pregnant. i know of some women that bleed during there treatment and they were pregnant. 
so you could be luckey..  
hope you feel better soon xx


----------

